# never visited a cat show



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would love to visit a cat show and see all the beauties, are there any in London?


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

This site may help you..
Click on the lists of cat shows..
hopefully you should find one in your area..

Cat Clubs, Shows & Showing

or this one...

Show Diary for TICA cat shows in the UK

good luck..
hope you enjoy


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you


----------

